
Ask HN: How much money do you spend on media subscriptions per year? - rblion
Just curious.<p>Every publication and every brand wants me to subscribe individually now. I refuse to do that when the content in the articles is mostly the same from site to site and less than 20% of the titles even appeal to me.<p>I save a lot of time and money not feeling like I am &#x27;missing out&#x27; and fill that time with reading, writing, coding, designing, walking, meditating, sleeping.
======
LinuxBender
I am about to dump Netflix and get HBO for a while. I will never have more
than one subscription.

